# Found Healthy Pigeon



## missingmason (Aug 19, 2005)

I found a very tame pigeon yesterday and I don't know how to find the owner. I took her to my vet and there is nothing wrong with her. She can fly but does not want to. She is very affectionate and I know someone must be missing her. Her tag on her foot is blue and says "SPC 2002 1492" any info one what to do would be very appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I checked the AU and the IF web site and didn't come up with anything. Does the band have any other letters on it? Hopefully someone else will be along to help.
In the meantime, does she have food and water?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Where are you at?


----------



## alindarose (Aug 19, 2005)

*found a juvenile pigeon, still have questions!*

I have read the FAQ's and still have some questions. This appears to be a juvenile pigeon (pink beak, dark eyes, feathered) and my husband says it can fly "a little bit." It was in a Home Depot with what seemed to be the mother. They poisoned the mother but this one seems fine. My husband said the mother had a band (unfortunately no one paid attention to it!). I would like to keep it but I am not sure if I can be a good home since I live at 8,300 feet in the Rocky Mountains. I'm near Denver if there are any members in Denver let me know! I'll go to the Wild Bird store today and see what they have as to feed. We put some ordinary bird seed and some bread crumbs and of course a small bowl of water in the cage (big dog cage). I have not seen it eat or drink yet, but then I have been around it much.
Is this altitude too high for a pigeon? How warm does it have to be kept in the room? Sometimes in winter our house can get down to about 50 degrees when we are not home in order to save heating costs. 
Just fyi, my mother was engaged to a pigeon breeder who showed me the wonderful video on pigeons "Feathered Friends" or something like that. This man is now deceased or I would call and ask him these questions. Thank you, Alindarose


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to Pigeons.com

Thank you for helping this youngster.

The baby is not weaned yet, but close to it. you might want to see if the bird will drink. Gently tip its head in a spill proof bowl of water, just to the beak, not the nostrils. If he drinks he will soon learn to pick up seed and swallow it, he just doens't know how. You can thaw some corn and or peas for now, and drain it. Open the beak gently and put one pea or corn on the back of the tongue, and then let him close his beak and swallow. He will fight at first cause he won't know what you are doing but it will be easier when he realizes he is getting fed. You can also get some bird seed and lay it around to get him interested.

Now, another matter, do you know why the mother would have gotten poisened, accidentely or on purpose? thank God the baby hasn't learned to eat by itself yet.

Treesa


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, if the family was living there then I think you can assume that pigeons can live there. I fed the pigeons in Cuzco, Peru and that's a lot higher than you are by a few thousand more feet.

This youngster probably doesn't yet know how to eat on its own. You will have to teach it to peck at bird seed by using your finger or a pencil to peck at the seeds. It's a lot easier to teach them to drink water and that's the first thing you should do anyway. You have to hold a cup or bowl of water in front of it (at least a half-inch deep) and gently push its head down until its beak is about halfway in it. It should learn to drink from that but you may have to show it a few times.

Pidgey


----------



## missingmason (Aug 19, 2005)

I am just seeing how to reply and seeing the replys. Yes she has food and water and is safe.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Okay folks,

Our MissingMason has gotten a little bit lost and so I emailed her the link to getting back here. She emailed this reply:

I am very confussed but I think I recieved an e-mail from you. I don't know how to see the replys from my post. I am in Bakersfield, CA can you help me?

We'll eventually get her operating this forum like a pro!

Okay, she beat me back, well, great!

Pidgey


----------



## missingmason (Aug 19, 2005)

Okay I think I am here now sorry, I am not very computer literate especially when it comes to talking


----------



## missingmason (Aug 19, 2005)

There is no other letters on the tag like if or au etc. the tag is blue


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I have only found one reference to an SPC band and it was very curious. I tried the listings for all clubs with the AU for that year (2002) and there weren't any. Is it possible for you to take a picture of that band and bird and post it or email it to one of us to do it?

Pidgey


----------



## missingmason (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes I will go take a picture of the band and bird but this will take a few minutes and then I will have to figure out how to post it. Do you have any suggestions on how to do it after I take the pictures?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, it usually takes some size and brightness/contrast processing to get it to turn out well here so you can email it to me at that same address and I'll take care of it. I'll post it on my webshots account so that even non-members can see it. Don't get too close and use all the zoom you've got and try to make it flash. Check the pix to make sure they're not blurry before you send it in case you need to try again.

Pidgey

P.S. In order to post your own pictures, you have to use the "Advanced" method of post replying. There is a "Manage Attachments" button down near the bottom (you'll have to scroll down) and then you can upload a picture. You need to resize the picture (usually) before you upload it and the method of that depends heavily on what picture processing software you've got.


----------



## missingmason (Aug 19, 2005)

Pidgey I just sent a "reply" e-mail from the one you sent me before with picture attachment since I did not know how to do it through this site. Please let me know if you get them OK? Thank you.


----------



## missingmason (Aug 19, 2005)

Woops, I just sent to a message to "me". Pidgey I just sent a "reply" e-mail from the one you sent me before with picture attachment since I did not know how to do it through this site. Please let me know if you get them OK? Thank you.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yep. Got 'em. Working on it.

Okay, here he is:

http://community.webshots.com/photo/427152418/427206181CMLJNa

Okay, this is a funny one because the band number doesn't match the normal club codes. The band may have come from a pigeon supplies retailer like Foy's, Global, Seigel's (sp?) or somewhere else. At this point, the initial fury is over and now it's got to get down to some sleuthing and emailing band suppliers, etc.

Pidgey


----------



## missingmason (Aug 19, 2005)

Pidgey, Do you think it might be a good idea to just keep her for 24 or 48 hours so she can rest, eat & drink and then take her back to the area I found her and see if she will fly away? Or should I keep her longer to see if someone responds to my found ad in the paper?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It's a more complex answer than you might realize. We usually like to take the time to assess why the bird doesn't want to fly as well as find the owner and determine if he wants the bird back. Sometimes they do and sometimes they don't. If a bird is too friendly, it might not make it on its own in the "real world" and domestic pigeons usually don't.

Therefore, let's give it some time and work out a few issues first unless we get a quick reply from the owner who wants it back soon.

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Missingmason,
Has the bird attempted to eat or drink since you received her? 
For some reason, to me, she just doesn't look like she feels well. Have you checked the inside of her mouth? It should be nice & pink & free of any obstruction. 

I would suggest, for the time being, keep her in some type of enclosure, in a warm, low lit room away from family traffic & observer her. Make sure she is eating & drinking as she should be.

At least you know she is 3 years old.  

Please let us know how she is doing.

Cindy


----------



## missingmason (Aug 19, 2005)

I went to the pet store and bought a large bird cage and lined it with some kind of grassy stuff they suggested. I don't know if she has actually eaten or drank any water because I have her locked in my back bedroom away from everyone 2 dogs and 5 cats. It is nice and quiet back there. I have gone in occationally to give her attention so she doesn't feel abandoned. I have in her food dish some wild bird food and some harrisons high potency bird food that my vet gave her, I also cracked her some walnuts so she has quite an assortment of food if she will eat. I will keep a closer eye on her to see if she is eating and drinking. How do I check the inside of her mouth? I am a little bit afraid of birds since I have never been around them except baby sparrows that I have found and fed with eye droppers. I really appreciate all or you helping me. Thank you


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

missingmason said:


> *How do I check the inside of her mouth*?


I place a small towel on my lap (for obvious reasons)  & with the bird facing my right *&* towads a window, or sufficient light, I gently open the beak, using my right hand for the bottom beak & my left hand for the top. It may take a couple tries, depending on how 'active' she is. If she's too 'active' you can wrap her in a small towel until you have finished the exam.  
If you have her positioned towards a lited area you can generally see inside her mouth & down her throat without difficulty. 

Cindy 

Just an after thought:
I was reviewing your photo again & noticed the pijjie's banded foot has slipped through the bottom of the cage. Be ever so careful when you pick her up that both feet are on top of the wire flooring, so that her feet don't get caught.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OK .. I'm really confused .. is this bird in Bakersfield CA? If so, Tanya (Zookeeper) lives there and can probably help out if needed. Working on tracing the band.

Terry


----------



## missingmason (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes she is in Bakersfield. How can I contact Tanya (Zookeeper)?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Tanya's phone #'s are in the Pigeon Resources Directory: http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm .. she's the only listing for Bakersfield so you should easily find her in the list.

Terry


----------

